# Taking a break in 1956 PRR style...



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Ah, the railroad life. Sitting down on the job. You've probably heard a lot recently about employees of retail stores in California standing up for their right to sit down on the job...guess it spreading east and just hit Pa.....


----------

